# The Loram rail grinder train....



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*This will be a long on going thread until the project is complete.*
* I first didn't want to post this here due to trouble in the past with "unfavorable" members of this forum who like to rip and tear threads apart. Since the problems some time ago, I have posted elsewhere. I will try again here due to a couple requests from a couple members. If you don't like this, keep it to yourself, skip it or UP yours pacific as we say in our other forum. I've been away from here other than chat far to long and I know my ideas and projects have helped / inspired others to grow in this hobby.*

* So now that that's outta the way, let's get down to business ;-)*
*My concept of a Loram rail grinder is starting to take form. It won't be letter perfect and may have more or less rivits on it, so if your a perfectionist, you may want to turn the channel now  *
*Now as far as I know, no one has attempted to build a Loram rail grinder. Many folks have LGB track cleaners or track cleaning cars. I never had a track cleaning loco before now. But now I have one AND I have 2 more coming. The idea is to combine track cleaning methods all in one train and make it self propelled. I've talked with some folks about the LGB track cleaners and they said it does a good job when running their layouts several times around the track. I'd like to do it in ONE pass like the rail thing. Also, there is more than one grinder on a train, so I thought 2 or 3 would be better than one. It's costly, but right now there is not any new product hitting the market, so now was a good time to buy track cleaners. LGB / Marklin has re-released the track cleaner, but it is red and not yellow like most MOW equipment. But I did buy one new unit because the seller had yellow shells for it. The other 2 units are used, but in good shape. I will replace the grinding wheels on them. *

* So now I look thru all of my thousands upon ten thousands of parts for details. I have discovered that there is 1/24th scale semi truck details available that work well in upgrading / kitbashing projects. These Loram units will be quite labour intensive and require many detail parts. Then there is the need for it to light up like a Christmas tree like the real thing. Lots of white sub mini LEDs will solve that one. Now unlike the real thing, my train will have a large wedge plow on the front/lead end as I like the look of it. I may decal a large mouth with teeth on it like a P-40 tiger WWII fighter plane :-D*

* So where am I at on this project you ask ???*
*On the lead unit right now. I just started last night.*

*







*

*







*

* I'm hoping the images auto size as with the new forum software I can't resize them :-( *

* Now this is just a start, lots more details to add to just this unit alone. Now I forgot to mention that this train will require 2 separate Phoenix sound units, one for loco noise, one for the grinding sounds. By the time that the units are done, they will look more Loram like from Euro like. The only problem I see is the whole train will possibly pull somewhere about 6-8 amps to run with lights on. I also plan on putting welder flashing circuit under the frames for each grinder unit. It should be an interesting train with the consist looking about like this:*

*Pilot loco/plow*
*Rail grinder unit one*
*Rail grinder unit two*
*Scratch build power loco/ car*
*Rail grinder unit three*
*Modified tank car one*
*Modified tank car two*
*scratch built short passenger crew car/ parts car*
*Kitbashed wet track cleaner / caboose*

* I may build a third tankcar to go in behind the second one.*

*So an interesting project my friends. I hope I can complete it soon before the snow flys. I just thought I would share this at the request of a few folks.*

*Rocky*


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Please keep updating. I'll be curious to see how his project turns out.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I assume that you are designing your own grinding unit and will utilize some easily accessible, off the shelf "disk" or "pad" so as to make it economical to build and operate?

The current pads are too costly and I went through them too fast to justify their use, so I sold my track cleaner a few years back to a forum member.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Well work on the lead unit continues. One thing the manufacturers seem to do that really sucks is molded details. On this LGB model, LGB did this to the handrails going up to the cab. I had to change this  I also at the same time made a pair of mirrors to add to the detail of the model *

*







*

* So far, I've upgraded the horn, added a bell, an A/C unit, antenna, hand rails along the long hood (in this case), exhausts, lube tank, and some lights. Next I need to add a rear walkway, more lights, a sand fill as well as other details. Now some pictures *

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

* So now it's back to work *

*Rocky*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky...you gotta make the photos smaller. It really screws up the thread when they are too big. Download Irfanview at irfanview.com. You can use that to resize photos. It's free.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking at the laptop, you a severe weather fan too?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to tell you, I passed the LORAM rail grinder in Lexington, NC tonight and thought of this thread. The train was all lit up, just as you describe, and I was trying to tell my conductor what the train does and what it looks like doing it. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Reilley said:


> Rocky...you gotta make the photos smaller. It really screws up the thread when they are too big. Download Irfanview at irfanview.com. You can use that to resize photos. It's free.


Mike: on my PC, the photos download as too big, but immediately resize to fit my browser window and then have a banner above each photo that says I can click that banner and it will show the photo at the original size... click the bar again and it reduces to fit my browser window. Is that not happening on your computer? I like being able to see the photos in a larger size so I can really see what was done and how neatly it was done.

Rocky: my jaw is getting sore from dropping and hitting my computer keyboard. Nice work! I never cease to be amazed at the quality workmanship of some folk.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Thanks Semper *
* Mikey, on my computer also it does this. It fits in the thread just right. The old forum software you could size the picture manually on line, now you can't. I don't like downloading software. I did this before when we were all getting the ftp program. Folks said it was safe, so I went there and go a bug that crashed my system  I don't get to best buy often anymore, but I will ask next time I am thereto see if they got something that will work. I will not spend hundreds of dollars for a program to just do this re-sizing, but I will look into it. Frankly, I'm getting so upset with all this windows 8 crap I'm thinking about ditching computers all together  And the auto maintenance s**t on this laptop, it likes to do it's maintenance way to often and freezes up this 'puter. I wish I could revive my old widows 7 tower and work with it. It never F'd up like this windows 8 does. *

*Well anyways no real work done on the Loram train today. We spent time at the hospital and got Nathan home tonight - Hooray  But I had a new idea, a "what if" thing. What if the GN leased units from Loram... As if there was a Loram leasing Corp. deal  I could do reporting marks of LLCX or Loram Leasing Company and put GN heralds on the cabs. What'd y'all think about this, good or Great idea ???*

*Rocky*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm stuck with Mike, but the thread does fit if I push every body's name off the left side. I use the Fast Stone Photo editor, also free, I got it thru Download.com, they offer many programs, a lot as free ware. I'm never the first to try a product, there you can read reviews first. Never got a bug there. 
With free ware one should decline all the freebies packaged with the program, that's my only caution.
Rocky I was dismayed to learn you've left us here for facedbook.... I'll never go there. I've always enjoyed your builds.
Thanks for giving us a nuther chance.
John


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

No need to download and install software to resize images, you can do it online. 

For example http://www.picresize.com/ seems to work well for several folk on gscalecentral.net I've tried it a couple of times and it works well, it's easy to choose the target dimensions and/or maximum byte size as required by whatever forum or web site you're going publish on. 

(Mostly I use Photoshop software as I've already got it installed on my pc, but useful to know of a decent online alternative). 

Nick


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*progress*

* I'm only posting one picture for those following the project.*
*As for the size of the picture, I can't help it. I will NOT download software ever again. Since I went to get the ftp program in order to upload pictures to this site, I've had problems with my computer. Between that, this STUPID windows 8 I'm seriously considering trashing this computer, or getting an Apple OR never using another computer again !!!!  Maybe I can get an older computer or rebuild my old mini tower and live with windows 7. If I got to keep downloading this and that or use this program for this site, another on a different site, so on and so on it's too much of a bother to me  I'm sorry, I didn't select this software and I've spent too many hunderds of dollars on computers, software, or getting this laptop fixed after the ftp download virus fix. So you get what you get.*

* So here is the picture of the first rail grinder (modified LGB track cleaning loco).*

*







*

* I will post another picture as work continues...*

*Rocky*


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Rebuilding a computer or building one from scratch is easier than scratch building a model. It's closer to putting an ikea table together. All the parts fit together properly, and depending on the hardware it can be transferred to a new box. The most tedious part is installing windows and other software.

If you have the install DVD, just save your pictures, and files. Then re-install windows, do a clean install that wipes the disk clean. It will give the best result.


----------

